# Conditioning a new leather lead



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

I finally decided to buy a leather lead to use when training my dog. Someone suggested using saddle soap to condition it, but is this the best way to make it soft and supple? From what I was told, the lead is made in Northern California (I picked it up direct from the trainer's store, as opposed to Ray Allen or Leerburg).

Second question - is there any advantage to also using a leather collar? I have only used nylon up until now.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

I used bag balm to condition our leather leashes- water proofs as well as softens and is cheaper than a lot of other stuff. If you use bag balm it will soak in a bit easier if the leather is warm (rubbing it in with your hands will work. It will feel gummy initially but soon that will pass. also working the leather helps too. twist and wring it out a bit to loosen the fibers.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

I love saddle soap to condition anything leather.

For your second question.. I honestly believe that leather collars are easier on the hair but that's just anecdotal.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have had horses for 30+ years...so lots of leather stuff! Lexol makes a nice cleaner (saddle soap is a cleaner, not a conditioner) and conditioner....My favorite is actually a cream called Blackrock Conditioner...rub it in and use a terry cloth rag, running the leash through your hand using the terry cloth to buff it.

Lee


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Have had horses for 30+ years...so lots of leather stuff! Lexol makes a nice cleaner (saddle soap is a cleaner, not a conditioner) and conditioner....My favorite is actually a cream called Blackrock Conditioner...rub it in and use a terry cloth rag, running the leash through your hand using the terry cloth to buff it.
> 
> Lee


Thanks!!


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

Saddle soap isn't a conditioner, it's a cleaner. It's soap, lol. I use Obanoufs LP on most of my leather. I love the smell and it has beeswax as an ingredient that acts as a safe waterproofer.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

here it is on Amazon

Amazon.com: Blackrock Leather 'N' Rich Cleaner Condition Preserver 4 Oz: Shoes

best stuff I ever found....used Lexol cleaner, or Leather new spray for older stuff that was dusty, and bought Passier products too as I rode a Passier saddle...but this stuff was the best I ever tried....sort of like soft vaseline texture so a little goes a long way for leashes 

Lee


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never thought of using bag balm - will have to try that next time!
I've always used dubbin, my container is white but I think this is the same stuff DUBBIN LEATHER CONDITIONER 185g
One little container has lasted me for years. I searched our local tsc store for something and could not find anything other than cleaners, so ended up finding my dubbin at Princess Auto. It is very similar consistency to bag balm. I do my leashes once or twice a year and so far have never lost a leash. My favourite leather leash is over twenty years old! I use a leather new foam for in between if they get muddy, it works pretty well but does not condition them.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

The best part about bag balm is that as you work it into the leather you condition your hands as well! here in Vermont it is has been one of the best things fo my chapped hands ever. Also, it works great for paws that are a bit raw from salt and ice.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> here it is on Amazon
> 
> Amazon.com: Blackrock Leather 'N' Rich Cleaner Condition Preserver 4 Oz: Shoes
> 
> ...


Ordered it!!


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help, and happy Thanksgiving. Ended up trying Obenauf's after doing some reading up on the different products. I might try the others too, as I'll be moving at the end of December to a ranch in Texas (and will be around a lot of leather products there).


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

I forgot to reply back - thank you everyone for your suggestions. Love the leather lead much more than the old nylon lead.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I nearly fainted when I saw the prices of Neets-foot-oil after I ordered two leather leashes from Rayallen.com.... Stiff - stiff... I soaked them in olive oil and when they are worn out, I will cook them with vegetables, fat free.. The're fine now.....Built in hand softener's...

SGCSG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I use Neets Foot oil on leather. I love it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lederbalsam! Passier or Effax. From another with a background in horses and leather, as well as someone who does leather work making and selling leather leashes and collars. These days I make my own leather balm, but those were my go to before I made my own stuff. Nothing better to condition, soften, preserve. And yes, soap is always soap! You don't want to use it to break in. They make combo soap and conditioners, but ick I've never liked them.


----------

